# Anybody using OptionVue 7?



## grubram (14 November 2012)

I've been trying to get ASX options data into OptionVue7 but
they tell me that it isn't available now,are there any OV7 users
out there that are getting data for this software or is everybody
sitting on their hands while the company sourses new data.
When you get in touch with the US company they can't give you
a timeframe.
Paul Wise from Options 21 sold me the software,maybe some of 
his students can shed some light on this rediculous situation.


----------



## ftw129 (15 November 2012)

Hey grubram,

I know there is at least one member using this software as he has responded to one of my threads with information about OptionVue7 so you may like to post a question to him there in case he doesn't see this one?

Here is the link to that thread

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...e=3&p=736762&highlight=thinkorswim#post736762

Cheers.


----------



## grubram (15 November 2012)

Thanks ftw129,I've left him a private message
Cheers


----------

